# Motegrity (Prucalopride) is finally available!



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks so much to WGButler for posting this happy news:

https://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/225866-drugs-against-c-in-the-pipeline-with-updates/page-4


----------



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

I called my doc for an RX on Motegrity today, he refused to give me a new unknown drug w/o trying Trulance and having a colonoscopy 1st. You'd think I'd be asking for a script of Morphine from him. I cannot believe I have to doctor shop for a script just to go the bathroom. Unreal. I am going to see if my GP will give it to me. Not sure. My gastro doc didn't even know about Motegrity.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

omg--that's terrible!

can't believe he's making you have a colonscopy first! that really sounds like overkill.

him wanting you to try trulance first could be because of insurance reasons. insurance companies often make people do "step therapy", where they make you try all the other less expensive, older meds first before allowing you to try a newer, more costly med. they make you jump through hoops. i've had to do this several times. i hate it. so frustrating and such a waste of time.

and really--motegrity may be a new drug to your doc but it's been availaable in europe and other countries for years. so it's really not "new". only to your doc.

yes, do try your GP. hopefully he/she will rx it for you. back in the day when zelnorm first came out, my GP rx'd it for me.

good luck!


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

Amazing. So Im not the only one then. Ive got my fingers crossed and Im hoping that my GI will write me a prescription next month. The PA at my GPs office already said no.

My GI doesnt like to write prescriptions for new drugs. Last year he wouldnt write me a prescription for Trulance. Now that is all he wants me to take. Funny how that works.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

wgbutler said:


> Amazing. So Im not the only one then. Ive got my fingers crossed and Im hoping that my GI will write me a prescription next month. The PA at my GPs office already said no.
> 
> My GI doesnt like to write prescriptions for new drugs. Last year he wouldnt write me a prescription for Trulance. Now that is all he wants me to take. Funny how that works.


It's all big business. Oftentimes whatever pharma company gives doctors the most perks they will write a prescription for that said product.


----------



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

annie7 said:


> omg--that's terrible!
> 
> can't believe he's making you have a colonscopy first! that really sounds like overkill.
> 
> ...


I've tried the linzess and Amitiza and it was horrible. It's one thing to be stuck in your house. It's much worse when you're stuck in your bathroom. I refused the colonoscopy. I live by myself, so I have no one to take me nor pick me up and they told me I'd have to wait four hours before I could leave in an Uber. Forget that. He just wants the $$$ from the colonoscopy. He's been after me for years... since I was 19. I've been going to him for 23 years. He used to be so good. I was there a few months ago and I had stomach pains and kidney stones. I asked for a 3 day script for Flomax, he refused. He said see a urologist. My Urologist died in March of last year, and he knew him well.

I just hope I don't have to doctor shop. This is absolutely crazy. I understand this for opiates, but for idiopathic constipation? Come on!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, that's really too bad about your gastro doc. sounds like it's time to find a new one.

and oh yes, you're right about the doctor shopping! it's understandable to have to do that for opiates but to have to do it for C meds????? ridiculous!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wgbutler said:


> My GI doesnt like to write prescriptions for new drugs.


i still think that's terrible! what's wrong with this guy? he's supposed to help people. since what you're currently taking isn't really helping you, he should by all means write you a script for something else that might. that's what doctors are for.

sounds like it's time for a new doctor.


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

annie7 said:


> i still think that's terrible! what's wrong with this guy? he's supposed to help people. since what you're currently taking isn't really helping you, he should by all means write you a script for something else that might. that's what doctors are for.
> 
> sounds like it's time for a new doctor.


Maybe. Changing GIs is kind of a big deal and you never know who you are going to get next. The first GI I had was a complete disaster. This GI I have now is by no means the best kind of doctor that I'd like to have but I could do a whole lot worse.

Ideally I'd like to have a doctor who is willing to try all sorts of things and doesn't play conservative. I'd also like to have a doctor who keeps up with all the latest research. I don't like being the guy to have to tell the doctor about a new drug. I want to go to the doctor and have HIM tell me about the new drug. See what I mean? I feel like I'm having to do all of the work but my GI is a young guy and he's shown a tendency in the past to eventually come around and let me try things.

We'll see how it goes next month when I ask for a prescription for the motegrity. If he says no then I may go ahead and take a chance with a new doctor. I'm not sure.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i know what you mean--you never know who you're going to get.

i was really lucky. i had two terrific gastro docs. they kept up with all the latest research-- in fact, the one doc (he works for the university of michigan hospital) ran clinical trials on C drugs and was really big on research. he was good at thinking out of the box. i was lucky to have him. and both docs let me try anything i wanted (like misoprostol).

well, at least your doc has a tendency to eventually come around and let you try new things. fingers crossed he'll write you a script for motegrity.


----------



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw the PA at my GI's office a couple of weeks ago, hoping to discuss the new medications. I've tried Amitiza and more recently Linzess, which I loathed but stuck with until it stopped working. I've been trying to get by with Miralax, with mixed results, and was wiling to at least consider a prescription product again. But she had never heard of either one of them, which I find rather scary. I know healthcare professionals have a lot of demands on their time, and I don't expect those in clinical practice to devote a lot of time to reading medical journals, but to be unaware of two new treatment options for a common GI disorder? At any rate, I'm sure that means that neither is available on my insurance plan for now, so I guess I'm stuck. Miralax "works," but not really well, and lately I've been having more bad days than good days and was really hoping there might be something different to try. Guess I'll ask about the drugs again later.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

In defense of the doctor, I think it is generally a good idea to avoid new to the market prescription medications. Ideally, a medication has been prescribed long enough that whatever adverse effects are already well known.

If there's a medication that's been out for a while that's used to treat the same condition, it's probably a good idea to try that first....

But with all that being said, there are situations where doctors should be willing to prescribe a newly approved medication without jumping through hoops. This is especially true in this case, where another commenter pointed out that Motegrity has been available in other countries [so whatever adverse effects that occur should have already been reported by patients in those countries]. I would hope that doctors would be sensitive to what we are going through and amenable to trying something else.

Also ridiculous what insurance companies do to avoid paying for newer [and more expensive] medications.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm expecting it to be awhile before it's widely available. My insurance company doesn't currently cover it. Not sure what it costs without insurance, but these meds for IBS can be very expensive.. when I was taking Trulance, I believe the cost if I didn't have insurance was around $1800/mo.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

jza said:


> I'm expecting it to be awhile before it's widely available. My insurance company doesn't currently cover it. Not sure what it costs without insurance, but these meds for IBS can be very expensive.. when I was taking Trulance, I believe the cost if I didn't have insurance was around $1800/mo.


My insurance is covering it now. It's more expensive than Linzess but still affordable.

Does anyone have any experience using both drugs and could share their experience on which they prefer and why?


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

My GP agreed to prescribe this for me. It required a prior authorization, but that went through. I was shocked to find my copay will be $15less than my copay for Linzess. Im starting it Monday, I was out of town when the prior authorization went through. I hope it helps, Ive been in a lot of pain daily.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's great that your prior auth went through and your copay isn't too expensive! good luck with motegrity. hope it works for you.


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

I've now been taking it for five days--so far I'm really encouraged. It's helped with constipation, gas and bloating. I have pretty intractable, awful C. I am still taking mag oxide daily, as I did prior to Motegrity, at least for right now, because I was so backed up when starting. Really hoping it continues to help.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. so glad it's helping you! hooray!! hope this continues!


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

I wanted to post another update just in case this helps someone, since my dr didn't mention this.

I've noticed that I get better results with Motegrity when I take it after a 4 hour fast, before bed, as recommended by Dr. Pimental an IBS researcher at Cedars-Sinai. It's important to note that this includes not taking it at the same time as other laxatives or other medications.. It's weird that taking it at the same time as magnesium reduces it's effectiveness, but for me it definitely does. Pimental also said on Twitter that the fast is important, but if you can't manage a 4 hours fast 2-3 hours can be helpful. I still take some form of magnesium, but I take it earlier in the day.

It is a bit annoying to follow these rules, since I"ve always found it most convenient to take laxatives before bed, but it's been worth it.

I do get milder improvement from Motegrity when not following these rules, so I imagine if you have less severe symptoms this may not be as important.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update and the information on motegrity---appreciate it!


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jumping on this thread to report I have been on Motegrity for almost a week now, 2MG tablets.

On day one I did get diarrhea in the morning and a pretty intense headache, improving appetite, little gas or bloating. Day two onward no more diarrhea, little headache, strong appetite, little gas or bloating. The only actual complaint I have is my appetite - I am unbelievably hungry, famished, a lot of the time. It is great having a strong appetite like I used to but this is overkill. I might ask to try 1MG tablets.

Anyone know if I can split the tablet?

It likewise required a prior authorization, but that went through. I too was shocked to find my copay was only $15.

All in all, I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update--so glad it's helping you!


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

I've heard of people who take low doses buying 2mg and splitting it to save money, so I think it's safe to try splitting your dose.



dac122 said:


> Jumping on this thread to report I have been on Motegrity for almost a week now, 2MG tablets.
> 
> On day one I did get diarrhea in the morning and a pretty intense headache, improving appetite, little gas or bloating. Day two onward no more diarrhea, little headache, strong appetite, little gas or bloating. The only actual complaint I have is my appetite - I am unbelievably hungry, famished, a lot of the time. It is great having a strong appetite like I used to but this is overkill. I might ask to try 1MG tablets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robtibs (Oct 3, 2019)

Im paying cash. Any idea of actual cost?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

you could call your pharmacy and ask them the cost or look it up on the "GoodRX" website:

https://www.goodrx.com/motegrity


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

aries_wmn said:


> I've heard of people who take low doses buying 2mg and splitting it to save money, so I think it's safe to try splitting your dose.


Thanks for that info! First I want to see how I do for 30 days before monkeying around. My appetite might normalize.

Even if my appetite normalizes, it is always best to be on the minimum effective dose, IMO.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

aries_wmn said:


> I wanted to post another update just in case this helps someone, since my dr didn't mention this.
> 
> I've noticed that I get better results with Motegrity when I take it after a 4 hour fast, before bed, as recommended by Dr. Pimental an IBS researcher at Cedars-Sinai. It's important to note that this includes not taking it at the same time as other laxatives or other medications.. It's weird that taking it at the same time as magnesium reduces it's effectiveness, but for me it definitely does. Pimental also said on Twitter that the fast is important, but if you can't manage a 4 hours fast 2-3 hours can be helpful. I still take some form of magnesium, but I take it earlier in the day.
> 
> ...


I've been on Motegrity for two weeks now. First week it worked great. After week two, there is a reduction in its effectiveness. I take it around 11 AM usually an hour or less after my last snack or meal. I will try this in the evening when my last meal is around 7 PM and hit the sack around 11 PM.

Did your Doc explain why the fast helps? And why taking with other things, such as magnesium specifically, decreases effectiveness?

Also, and just curious, any limitation on eating after taking?

This is interesting since the literature says you can take with or without food.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

dac122 said:


> I've been on Motegrity for two weeks now. First week it worked great. After week two, there is a reduction in its effectiveness.


so sorry motegrity isn't working as well as it was.

if following the above rules doesn't help, you might want to try taking a bit of a drug holiday from it. that might jump start it into working again.

motegrity and zelnorm are a lot alike in that they are both 5-HT4 receptor agonists so following the protocol below might help in getting it to work again.

back in the day when i was taking zelnorm the same thing happened to me that happened to you with motegrity. it worked quite well the day i started taking it. but by the end of the week it wasn't working much at all. my body seemed to have built up a tolerance to it rather quickly. so i played around with it and started taking it every other day plus i didn't take it at all on the weekends and took an occasional week long drug holiday from it every month or so. that protocol kept it working for me. other people here on the board had the same experience i did.

good luck with everything. hope you can get motegrity to work for you again.


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

dac122 said:


> I've been on Motegrity for two weeks now. First week it worked great. After week two, there is a reduction in its effectiveness. I take it around 11 AM usually an hour or less after my last snack or meal. I will try this in the evening when my last meal is around 7 PM and hit the sack around 11 PM.
> 
> Did your Doc explain why the fast helps? And why taking with other things, such as magnesium specifically, decreases effectiveness?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately he's not my doctor but a well known IBS doctors/researcher. My understanding is that prokinetics like Motegrity trigger the migrating motor complex (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migrating_motor_complex) which moves food through the body. The body has to be in a fasting state for the MMC to be activated. So it's not magnesium specifically that makes it less effective. Taking it at the same time as anything that has to be digested would make it less effective. I hope taking it at night helps, and if that doesn't help, I hope Annie's suggestion does.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

aries_wmn said:


> Unfortunately he's not my doctor but a well known IBS doctors/researcher. My understanding is that prokinetics like Motegrity trigger the migrating motor complex (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migrating_motor_complex) which moves food through the body. The body has to be in a fasting state for the MMC to be activated. So it's not magnesium specifically that makes it less effective. Taking it at the same time as anything that has to be digested would make it less effective. I hope taking it at night helps, and if that doesn't help, I hope Annie's suggestion does.


Thanks and that makes sense. I can't completely tell, but I think if I haven't eaten for a while and then don't eat for a while afterwards, Motegrity seems to work better. Again, can't quite tell but this must be the MMC kicking in (I get the gurgling stomach sounds and accompanying appetite)

I found this article about Dr. Pimentel, MMC, Motegrity, SIBO that backs up what you are saying and goes into further detail. To maximize Motegrity effects, the rules appear to be:


Fast as long as you can before taking med
Fast as long as you can after taking med
Stick to a strict 3 meal per day regimen; no snacking (like Mom used to say)

This gives MMC the greatest chance to work, and to work the longest, possibly with numerous cycles. Does that sound correct?

If true this literally contradicts Motegrity's use instructions.

Does anyone know if drinking water interferes with MMC?


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

dac122 said:


> Thanks and that makes sense. I can't completely tell, but I think if I haven't eaten for a while and then don't eat for a while afterwards, Motegrity seems to work better. Again, can't quite tell but this must be the MMC kicking in (I get the gurgling stomach sounds and accompanying appetite)
> 
> I found this article about Dr. Pimentel, MMC, Motegrity, SIBO that backs up what you are saying and goes into further detail. To maximize Motegrity effects, the rules appear to be:
> 
> ...


I've read that article too, and I've noticed he says ". I take the pill >4 hours after my last bite of food, and then fast completely for the next 12 hours (no pills, no vitamins, no coffee, nothing except water)"

Your understanding is the same as mine, except I don't think there's an advantage to fasting more than four hours before taking it.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

aries_wmn said:


> I've read that article too, and I've noticed he says ". I take the pill >4 hours after my last bite of food, and then fast completely for the next 12 hours (no pills, no vitamins, no coffee, nothing except water)"
> 
> Your understanding is the same as mine, except I don't think there's an advantage to fasting more than four hours before taking it.


Agreed! I would add fasting that long and then waiting 12 hours seems impractical.


----------



## aries_wmn (Apr 28, 2019)

annie7 said:


> so sorry motegrity isn't working as well as it was.
> 
> if following the above rules doesn't help, you might want to try taking a bit of a drug holiday from it. that might jump start it into working again.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted this...I've been in terrible shape since Monday despite taking stimulant laxatives early in the day and Motegrity at night...I skipped my dose for a day and then took it again last night, and was drastically better today, way less pain and no bloating. I guess I'll have to try using it every other day and see how it goes. I wonder how I'll feel tomorrow, after skipping the dose again tonight.


----------



## MarciaDS (Oct 10, 2019)

I just started on zelnorm, which is similar to motegrity , correct? If I try a similar schedule, Ill have issues with other medications. I can take it first thing in the morning, but I have tea or coffee. I also have to take zelnorm twice a day. If I take at 7pm it is not on empty stomach. Plus I take a medication to help me sleep, around 10pm. I have just started taking miralax daily, when is best to take that?
I think Ill just stop eating.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, you're right--zelnorm is similar to motegrity.

back in the day when i took zelnorm, i just took it as prescribed--on an empty stomach 30 minutes before eating breakfast. i did find that taking 12 mg (2 pills) in the morning instead of 6 mg in the am and 6 mg in the pm worked a lot better for me. of course, you might want to clear this with your doc before taking it like this.


----------



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

I finally got the RX, and I cut the 2mg tablet in half, and I take it every other day. It seems to work so far, but I get this massive headache that doesn't go away. I first tried to tumeric, but no luck. I then had to resort to a Naproxen since I was afraid it would turn into a full blown migraine. As many of you know, Naproxen causes constipation, so feel like I am in a never ending battle between my digestive system and my head.

Any suggestions? I cannot win it seems. Not even trying to win, just to have a someone normal life.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

comptalk said:


> I finally got the RX, and I cut the 2mg tablet in half, and I take it every other day. It seems to work so far, but I get this massive headache that doesn't go away. I first tried to tumeric, but no luck. I then had to resort to a Naproxen since I was afraid it would turn into a full blown migraine. As many of you know, Naproxen causes constipation, so feel like I am in a never ending battle between my digestive system and my head.
> 
> Any suggestions? I cannot win it seems. Not even trying to win, just to have a someone normal life.


I recall the headache but it went away after a few days on Motegrity. If it has been only a few days, give it more time. How long have you been taking?


----------



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

dac122 said:


> I recall the headache but it went away after a few days on Motegrity. If it has been only a few days, give it more time. How long have you been taking?


Only took a half yesterday, but skipping today as the pill was pretty effective in a couple of hours. Firmed up today, but still easy to pass. Sorry if it is TMI. My only complaint is the headache. I had to take something today as it was a 24 hour headache and I was concerned it would break into a 72 hour migraine or even worse a cluster. I usually get 3 - 5 migraines a month (with botox and aimovig), so I know it wasn't a migraine, but was concerned. Once they start, if one doesn't catch it fast enough in the predome, then it's either 72 hours of hell or a very expensive trip to the ER for anti-nausea meds and a few injections of dilaudid. It's a balancing act.


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

dac122 said:


> Thanks and that makes sense. I can't completely tell, but I think if I haven't eaten for a while and then don't eat for a while afterwards, Motegrity seems to work better. Again, can't quite tell but this must be the MMC kicking in (I get the gurgling stomach sounds and accompanying appetite)
> 
> I found this article about Dr. Pimentel, MMC, Motegrity, SIBO that backs up what you are saying and goes into further detail. To maximize Motegrity effects, the rules appear to be:
> 
> ...


Reporting back here this approach works to maximize Motegrity effects.

To restate:


Fast as long as you can before taking med
Fast as long as you can after taking med
Stick to a strict 3 meal per day regimen; no snacking (like Mom used to say)

For me this means not eating after dinner (6 to 7 PM) and taking Motegrity at bedtime (10 to 11). Next morning, on works days, I don't eat until at least 7 AM; weekends even later. Lunch is around 12 noon. I try not snacking between meals.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Is motegrity working for everybody?


----------



## dac122 (Feb 13, 2012)

GJMody said:


> Is motegrity working for everybody?


I cannot speak for everybody but there does seem to be a set of folks, like myself, who experience it working at first very well, but those good effects wear off withing a few weeks. After almost 2 months it is working but much less effective.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

dac122 said:


> I cannot speak for everybody but there does seem to be a set of folks, like myself, who experience it working at first very well, but those good effects wear off withing a few weeks. After almost 2 months it is working but much less effective.


did you try taking a drug holiday from it like i mentioned earlier in this thread. just take a few days off from it--maybe even a week--and then start taking it again. that might jump start it into working well for you again. that worked for me with zelnorm, which is a similar drug.


----------



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazingly enough, the drug stopped working the next day. Actually, I then took it for two days straight. No headache, some stomach ache, but now now bowel movement. I had to go back to my original cocktail of M.O.M and Dr. Shultz. I might had been able to get away with just Dr. Schultz, but since it was three days w/o a complete bowel movement (I usually go once to twice a day), I took the M.O.M. last night and reached some relief this morning.

Very concerned about my bowels needing said meds for a bowel movement. Surprised the motegrity went from working pretty fast in one day to having no effect two days later.


----------



## GJMody (May 11, 2019)

Is prucalopride working for everybody?


----------



## sjb924 (Jan 2, 2020)

My GI gave me samples... it is a miracle (OK I know it's science, but it feels like a miracle). I could go a week or two without a bowel movement. Regular laxatives don't work for me. Motegrity has given me a normal bowel movement everyday for 4 weeks! Still waiting for the special auth to go through... I have to mention that the side effects were horrible, but started to diminish after a couple weeks.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad to hear that motegrity is helping you! and that's good that the side effects started to diminish after a couple weeks.


----------



## joeyr2 (Jul 14, 2013)

sjb924 said:


> My GI gave me samples... it is a miracle (OK I know it's science, but it feels like a miracle). I could go a week or two without a bowel movement. Regular laxatives don't work for me. Motegrity has given me a normal bowel movement everyday for 4 weeks! Still waiting for the special auth to go through... I have to mention that the side effects were horrible, but started to diminish after a couple weeks.


What were the side effects?


----------



## sjb924 (Jan 2, 2020)

joeyr2 said:


> What were the side effects?


I took it before bed, and within a couple hours I had nausea, sweats, muscle/ leg cramps, insomnia, headache... zero sleep that night. I decided I would take the next dose the following morning, and had a late breakfast/lunch as usual that day- this was better. I had these side effects for a few weeks. The only thing that is still off is my mood, at 4.5 weeks.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

comptalk said:


> I called my doc for an RX on Motegrity today, he refused to give me a new unknown drug w/o trying Trulance and having a colonoscopy 1st. You'd think I'd be asking for a script of Morphine from him. I cannot believe I have to doctor shop for a script just to go the bathroom. Unreal. I am going to see if my GP will give it to me. Not sure. My gastro doc didn't even know about Motegrity.


that's ridiculous.

comptalk, or anyone else for this matter, have you been able to try motegrity?

I just sent a message to my doctor about trying motegrity.

There are a few others id like to try assuming motegrity doesnt help.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

im pretty sure i have a nerve/muscle disorder from something i did to myself a few years back. I see my GI in February and would like to have a few more tests (depending on price) to see what concludes. I had a colonoscopy last year which showing nothing other than GERD. I constantly deal with constipation/gerd/tension/aches/pains in the abdomen region and all over my upper body.

Anyone have luck with motility drugs? I think they are called prokinetic agents but I could be wrong


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if you think you have slow colonic transit, ask your gastro doc for the sitz marker test (colonic transit study). i think it's a fairly inexpensive test to do.

yes, you're right--motility drugs are prokinetic agents. motegrity is a prokinetic and so is zelnorm.

good luck. i hope your gastro doc gives you a script for motegrity--or even samples to try.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

sjb924 said:


> My GI gave me samples... it is a miracle (OK I know it's science, but it feels like a miracle). I could go a week or two without a bowel movement. Regular laxatives don't work for me. Motegrity has given me a normal bowel movement everyday for 4 weeks! Still waiting for the special auth to go through... I have to mention that the side effects were horrible, but started to diminish after a couple weeks.


hi, glad its helping you, what sort of side effects did you have to deal with?


----------



## sjb924 (Jan 2, 2020)

mpfiorv said:


> hi, glad its helping you, what sort of side effects did you have to deal with?


I took it before bed, and within a couple hours I had nausea, sweats, muscle/ leg cramps, insomnia, headache... zero sleep that night. I decided I would take the next dose the following morning, and had a late breakfast/lunch as usual that day- this was better. I had these side effects for a few weeks. The only thing that is still off is my mood, at 4.5 weeks. I would be very careful if you even think you may be suffering from depression... I would consider myself to be a very high functioning depressed person, but I think Motegrity has negatively impacted me in this regard.


----------



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

mpfiorv said:


> that's ridiculous.
> 
> comptalk, or anyone else for this matter, have you been able to try motegrity?
> 
> ...


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Motegrity works combined with other bowel laxatives


----------



## huntkayla123456789 (Apr 18, 2018)

I wanted to post on here to anyone getting headaches from the motegrity in hopes it can help someone. This medication has helped me so much. So here it goes: I almost gave up using this medicine bc of the severe migrane it caused me until I read on a forum that Motegrity is a vasodialator. So you need to be drinking coffee or taking caffeine since it is a vasoconstricter 2xs a day inorder to prevent the migrane. All I do is drink 1/2 cup of coffee around 7am and again around 330pm. Since I have been doing this I have not once had any headaches. I also take this medicine before bed 4 hours after my last meal. Please try this before you give up on it. It has been huge in preventing my Sibo from returning. I also have a tortuous redundant colon and this medicine helps keep my food moving through all the kinks and loops. Sending prayers to everyone battling.


----------

